# Asian baby name suggestions?



## Khadijah-x

.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hhmmm... i found a site: muslim baby names (dot) net

May help -- tons of names listed -- but none really seem English to me? :shrug: I didn't look at them all tho

Congrats on your :bfp: & best of luck finding the perfect name!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thankyou huni!
ill take a look...xx:thumbup:


----------



## charlotte-xo

ooo i dont know if this is a traditional muslim name or not so please forgive me if its not...but ive always loved the name Prya pronounced (Pree a) sorry dont know if thats how you spell it..its for a girl.

xx


----------



## charlotte-xo

oooo congratulations aswell :thumbup:


:flower:


----------



## trumpetbum

My hubbies friends baby girl is called Sakina/Sukaina which I think is adorable. It means peace or tranquility and I think it translates well.
My daughters also used to have a friend called Zeeshan and he was called Shanny for short which was cute and not difficult to team with an english name. 
My absolute favourite though is Zahra.


----------



## Kellycool

Mali for a girl? My friend is Indian and her hubby is white and that is what they have called their little girl.. I love it!


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi, 

I found this website:

https://www.babynames.org.uk/muslim-baby-names.htm


My faves are:

Girls:

Aarifa
Aasiya
Ameera
Aaisha
Aliyya
Ameena
Ariyya
Kareema

Boys:

Faheem
Faraj
Mahdi
Fareed

x


----------



## Khadijah-x

awww thankyou so many suggestions, thanx everyone! will take me a while to decide but i have a while :)

xx:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Emzipoo4u

Muslim names I like....

*Boy*

Ali
Alam
Amin
Hamid
Karim
Rafi
Tazim
Zaki

*Girl*

Ayesha
Nadia
Maliha
Sara
Leila


----------



## Khadijah-x

thanx again everyone :thumbup:

A english sounding Muslim girl name is pretty easy
But boys im going to struggle with!
Plenty time to decide :coffee:

:kiss:


----------



## mumtobrandon

I like Tariq for a boy. x


----------



## Phantom

I love the Name Mari for a girl.


----------



## birdiex

Here's a little list, hope you like!

*Girls*
Amani (may be confused with the brand, but it means trust in arabic!)
Amira (princess)
Kamilah (perfect (bonus, sounds like the english "Camilla" so it'll translate well))
Meira (glad)
Nailah (successful)
Naima (delight)
Saidi (fortunate)
Sara (beloved)
Yara (small butterfly)

*Boys*
Kamile (male of Kamilah)
Kamoses (name in a book i read once)
Malik (king)
Winston (like Churchill)
Zain (handsome)

tell me if you like any of them :D


----------



## Khadijah-x

.


----------



## CedarWood

I once taught a girl whose name was Dina - think it meant Gazelle in Arabic (but I may be wrong, it could have been her sisters name that meant gazelle).
I think Dina is pretty:flower: (It was pronounced Deenah not Die-nah)


----------



## tinybutterfly

i don't know that many but these i've heard around

girls
- Naima (N-eye-ma)
- Chaima (think french: Chèz-ma)
- Zaineb (Zeh-nep)
- Lima (lee-ma)
- Mervé

boys
- Taha
- Yessin


----------



## KiansMummy

i work in a nursery which is with mixed children some of th names ive come across are...
*BOYS*
Ali
Abubaker
Dawood
Faizan
Suhail
Zak
Daanyaal
Omar
Razvan
Kahlil (pronounced CA-LEE-IL)
*
GIRLS*
Zara
Alisha
Hanna
Madiha
Soha
Amina
Malihah
Aisha
Sumaya
Aaliyah

xxx


----------



## Tasha

For a girl I like Anya, Dalia (like the flower), Hana, Isra, Layla, Lulu, Maria (wife of Muhammad), Maya, Natasha (gift of Allah), Sabrina, Sara, Sofia, Tara, and Yasmin.

For a boy Adam (name of the first man and Prophet of Allah), Haris, Rai, and Sami.


Do you like any of those? I found boys much harder but then I dont like any boy names. lol.


----------



## tinybutterfly

right, i just thought of two more (for boys)

- Alparslan (but don't do that to your kid)
- Odieneson (bit long but cute... or maybe it's bc of the kid i know hehe)


----------



## trumpetbum

I think Zain is popping up a lot in the mainstream now tbh, but maybe don't tell yr dh that as my dh went ON, and ON about using Gary as our LOs name (his name) and it drove me insane :lol:


----------



## Khadijah-x

Tasha said:


> For a girl I like Anya, Dalia (like the flower), Hana, Isra, Layla, Lulu, Maria (wife of Muhammad), Maya, Natasha (gift of Allah), Sabrina, Sara, Sofia, Tara, and Yasmin.
> 
> For a boy Adam (name of the first man and Prophet of Allah), Haris, Rai, and Sami.
> 
> 
> Do you like any of those? I found boys much harder but then I dont like any boy names. lol.

I can think lots of girls aswell but the boys mixed names I dont like lol
I like Maya, Lalya, Sofia, etc as there mixed and nice x
the boys are not nice...lol hoping its a girl :D


----------



## Khadijah-x

.


----------



## trumpetbum

mommyandbump said:


> trumpetbum said:
> 
> 
> I think Zain is popping up a lot in the mainstream now tbh, but maybe don't tell yr dh that as my dh went ON, and ON about using Gary as our LOs name (his name) and it drove me insane :lol:
> 
> Hes not involved anyway so certainly woudnt be getting his name :haha:Click to expand...

Aw sorry for assuming chick. Fingers in gear before brain there.


----------



## aubreee

My OH's nieces name is Nooha

I think its the cutest name


----------

